# Any Niagra Falls tips?



## momeason (Apr 3, 2012)

We will be in a nearby Ontario town in early May. We are excited. DH and I have never seen the falls. We will definitely see the Canadian side. Is it worth seeing the American side on the way to Canada?
Any other tips?
We are staying in Niagra on the Lake and going to The Shaw Festival theatre...four plays.


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 3, 2012)

momeason said:


> We will be in a nearby Ontario town in early May. We are excited. DH and I have never seen the falls. We will definitely see the Canadian side. Is it worth seeing the American side on the way to Canada? Any other tips?



I'd pass on the American side. The Canadian view is much better.

Two must dos: Maid of the Mist and Journey Behind the Falls
(or Cave of the Winds from the American side).

Traffic can be a bear. Park in a lot and use the trolleys.


----------



## fillde (Apr 3, 2012)

Maid of the Mist. +1


----------



## momeason (Apr 3, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> I'd pass on the American side. The Canadian view is much better.
> 
> Two must dos: Maid of the Mist and Journey Behind the Falls
> (or Cave of the Winds from the American side).
> ...



Nice tip about traffic. We can go on a weekday so maybe that will help..plus schools are not out yet. We will be there May 6-13. I have heard about the Journey behind the Falls. sounds great..I heard you want ear plugs!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 3, 2012)

Doing Maid of the Mist is especially critical now, after 165 years, they have lost their contract to do so.  They are on a month-to-month for 2012 and 2013 doing the tours, before the new company takes over!  Articles here . . . and here.


----------



## optimist (Apr 3, 2012)

We did a tour of a winery in  Niagra-on-the-Lake and loved it. Learned about ice wines for the first time.
I don't remember the name of the particular winery but here is a link to information about them.

http://wineriesofniagaraonthelake.com/


----------



## dwojo (Apr 3, 2012)

There are casinos on the US and Canadian side of the falls. The US side is a more park like setting and the Canadian side has the better view and is more tourist oriented. If you like history Fort Niagara and Fort George are nice. The fishing on either side is incredible. The butterfly conservatory in Canada is very nice as well.


----------



## InsuranceMan (Apr 4, 2012)

Depending on the weather, a walk through Goat Island on the American side is enjoyable with spectacular views of the rapids.


----------



## Antonio 8069 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Niagara Falls Ontario*

If you can, bring bicycles.  There is a bike path from Fort Erie to Niagara on the Lake, and it is a truly memorable way to experience the Falls.
To avoid paying to park, go to the casino and ask for a "Players Pass".  It includes unlimited free parking.


----------



## momeason (Apr 4, 2012)

Antonio 8069 said:


> If you can, bring bicycles.  There is a bike path from Fort Erie to Niagara on the Lake, and it is a truly memorable way to experience the Falls.
> To avoid paying to park, go to the casino and ask for a "Players Pass".  It includes unlimited free parking.



Great hints. I hope there are places to rent bikes. The bike trail sounds wonderful. I will check into that. We cannot bring bikes with us.


----------



## momeason (Apr 4, 2012)

Timeshare Von said:


> Doing Maid of the Mist is especially critical now, after 165 years, they have lost their contract to do so.  They are on a month-to-month for 2012 and 2013 doing the tours, before the new company takes over!  Articles here . . . and here.



Wow..I did not know this. I am glad we will get to go on the legendary Maid of the Mist! This is a shame.


----------



## noson7982 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Jet Boats*

www.whirlpooljet.com/

If the weathers warm this is exciting


----------



## MabelP (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't forget your passport. You now need one to see the Canadian side.Was not always this way.


----------



## bankr63 (Apr 5, 2012)

This a favorite long weekend getaway location for us - about 5-6 hours drive from home.

If you like "kitschy" stroll along Clifton Hill and check out the attractions.  It really is a lot of fun.  The view is better from the Canadian side, but we prefer the Niagara Falls State Park on the US side.  You get much closer to the water and feel the fury.  If you do Cave of The Winds, don't forget to try the Hurricane Deck.  One of the best ways to fell the power of the falls is to have a little bit of the Bridal Falls pounding you on the head.  

The cable car across the gorge is kind of fun, but not a "must do", the jet boats are probably a better option (one thing we haven't tried yet).  There is a walk along the gorge on the Canadian side that is really impressive.  You can't believe how powerful the rapids are until you are a few feet away.  The "People Mover" buses are a really great way to get around for a day on the Canadian side.

The area is also very rich in history with several key battles that defined the boundaries of both nations.  

There is so much to do there, we keep going back and finding more and more!


----------



## am1 (Apr 5, 2012)

travelzoo.ca can have great deals.  Most of the ones I have seen are hotel, dinner, breakfast, an attraction or two, possibly free parking and a mangers reception.  

There is also a value pass that includes a lot of the attractions.

wikitravel.org has good info.


----------



## GregGH (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Momeason

Niagara-on-the-lake is a very pretty town - give it some time.

200 years latter - war of 1812 ... (which the Cdn's won BTW) ...lots of action in this area - when you climb the hill from Ferry St that changes names to Lundys Lane ...big battle site ...or the Queenston Heights monument ...in Queenston ...look for a back road that takes you to the river in Queenston ... at this point ... us where the falls began .... and over the years has worked it way upriver.

My all time fav ... going north on the parkway ... you have swung around the gorge ( tram over the gorge ) ...golf course on the left .... look for the parking lot on the right AFTER the club house (on left ) and take the free trail down to the river .... this is several hundred feet of water rising over HUGE boulders on the bottom of the river - great walk ( or it was when I lived there  ,....damm ...things do change  - but hope not.

The entire parkway from Fort Erie (Buffalo) to Nia-on-the-lake is really nice drive ... stay on the Cdn side ... unless you like chemical plants ... ( love canal ... google it )

Greg


----------



## shagnut (Apr 5, 2012)

My very fav thing was the Cave of the Winds of the USA side. To feel the water was crazy fun.  They give you water sandles & a poncho which you get to keep.  I wish I had had more time on the USA side , goat island, etc. 
When I was there you could buy a combination ticket that included most of the major attractions. I also loved the Maid of the Mist. I didn't like going behind the falls on the Canada Side as well as Cave of the Winds.  We did do the dinner at the tower but could live without that.  We walked the path behind the casino which was great but didn't get get to do the cable car across the water due to the wind.  I loved the whole thing.  shaggy


----------



## uop1497 (Apr 5, 2012)

Our family visit it many years ago .The fall was very beautiful during day and at night from Canada side when we saw it. I would love to come back to see it again in the future. Niagara Fall on the lake is a nice little town. I wish I have a vacation home there


----------



## jehb2 (Apr 5, 2012)

momeason said:


> We will definitely see the Canadian side. Is it worth seeing the American side on the way to Canada?



Absolutely!  We went to Niagra Falls for the first time last summer.  It was truly awesome.  Do visit both sides of the falls.  To visit only one side would be a disservice to your visit. I thought we would just pop over to the American side for 30 minutes and leave.  We ended up spending the better part of the day there.


----------



## momeason (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks so much for all the tips. We are really excited. I leave saturday for 5 weeks which includes 4 ts weeks. The first is Sedona, the final Niagra on the Lake. I am looking forward to all of it but I am most excited about the first and last weeks.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Apr 5, 2012)

Don't take any barrel rides (sorry, I just couldn't resist).

I don't have any new tips for you, you've gotten some great ones.  Niagara Falls is one of my favorite places.  Being originally from the east, we have made many cross country trips -- often going "over the top" through Canada and coming down through the falls.  I've been there all seasons and always enjoyed it. There is nothing like a crisp sunny day at Niagara Falls.

Have a great time. Looks like I need to get back so I can go on the Maid of the Mist.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 5, 2012)

You guys have *me* wanting to go back too!

I still remember my first trip there, while working for 7-Eleven in the area (Buffalo) back in the early/mid 80's.  For my second trip to the area, I took my sister and her young son (he was around 3 or 4) and we spent a full day over on the Canadian side of the falls.  Love it.

It was also during that time that I/we got hooked on "buffalo wings" . . . the original at Nickel City Cafe.  If they are still around, they may also be worth a visit too.

p.s.  I should say I've been back a few times since then, including three summers ago


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 6, 2012)

*Niagara Falls secrets*

You may want to tour the Sir Adam Beck Generating Station.  Most of the water actually doesn't go over the falls but through the hydroelectric plants.

For good food on the Ontario side without the tourist rip-offs try Falls Manor. The Hungarian sausage is homemade and the fried chicken is pretty good.

For a good Las Vegas style magic show try Greg Frewin.


----------



## bankr63 (Apr 9, 2012)

*Brasa*

Oooh, while on the subject of restaurant recommendations, try Brasa Brazillian Steakhouse for dinner:
http://www.brasaniagara.com/index.php
It looks a bit pricey ($40-46), but I have NEVER been so full in my life.  I was still too full to eat at lunch the next day.  The meat is heavenly!


----------



## momeason (May 6, 2012)

shagnut said:


> My very fav thing was the Cave of the Winds of the USA side. To feel the water was crazy fun.  They give you water sandles & a poncho which you get to keep.  I wish I had had more time on the USA side , goat island, etc.
> When I was there you could buy a combination ticket that included most of the major attractions. I also loved the Maid of the Mist. I didn't like going behind the falls on the Canada Side as well as Cave of the Winds.  We did do the dinner at the tower but could live without that.  We walked the path behind the casino which was great but didn't get get to do the cable car across the water due to the wind.  I loved the whole thing.  shaggy



We went down to the falls for an hour today to check things out, We did not get there until 7pm.  We are going to check that out...visit some websites. the Falls are awesome! 
Our weather forecast is not so good for a few days. Glad we are here for a week. We are going to spend all day Friday at the Falls. We have our adventure pass. It will be sunny and 62 on Friday.

Niagara on the Lake is a beautiful historic town with a lovely historic district and lots of beautiful restored homes, a great long bike path, a fort and 20 plus wineries nearby. Great place!

Sherry


----------



## momeason (May 21, 2012)

Talent312 said:


> I'd pass on the American side. The Canadian view is much better.
> 
> Two must dos: Maid of the Mist and Journey Behind the Falls
> (or Cave of the Winds from the American side).
> ...



We loved Cave of the Winds. We loved the Whirlpool Jet Boats leaving from NOTL. In the summer they also leave from Lewiston, NY. Maid of the Mist was good. We would not do The Canadian Adventure Pass again. The American Pass is cheaper. Includes Maid of the Mist, Cave of the Winds, a film, the Aquarium and one other attraction. 
The Canadian side is a must do. We loved the Whitewater walk a few miles away. We stayed at Niagara on the Lake and loved it. The bike path was beautiful. The town is gorgeous and historic.it is about 15 miles from the falls. It is a destination on its own. Everything is well kept and clean and the views are outstanding from the Canadian side.. The falls are illuminated from 9pm till midnight. We loved staying in Canada.
Another thing we did on the US side was to visit Whirlpool State Park just over the dam. We hiked all the way down to the big whirlpool and stood on rocks right beside it. that was free. We loved it! THe Whirlpool and rapids are awesome.
We spent an entire week at NOTL and visited wineries, saw plays and enjoyed all the falls had to offer. 
I do not recommend Journey Behind the Falls and Niagura's Fury. The only paying Falls attractions on the Canadian side we put in the must do category is
the Whitewater Walk. We did not do the Botanical Gardens. We were interested in the Canadian Dam tour but it did not start until a week after we were there.
 I enjoyed all the May tulips everywhere we went in Canada. We did not need the gardens. Next time I would skip the Adventure pass and maybe do the American pass. Early May was lovely. I would not want to fight the crowds in summer. BTW, you can walk over Rainbow bridge from Canada to US and vice versa as long as you have your passports. Much faster than driving when the traffic is bad which is a lot! This bridge is just above the falls!
It was a great week.


----------



## dwojo (May 21, 2012)

Happy to hear you enjoyed your stay.


----------



## shagnut (May 21, 2012)

Glad you liked it. I'd like to see it in the winter when the falls are frozen. 
My cousin went and found it boring.????? I think she said she stayed there for an hour. I guess different strokes for different folks.  

It's one of the places I could go back and go back and go back to.  

shaggy


----------



## dwojo (May 21, 2012)

This winter I will take some pictures and post them for you.


----------



## Phill12 (May 22, 2012)

Don't Jump!:hysterical: 


 PHIL :whoopie:


----------



## fillde (May 22, 2012)

*Mark your calendar*

On June 15, 2012 Nik Wallenda will walk across the Horshoe Falls on a highwire. ABC will broadcast it. And he doesn't want to be tethered. Why I don't know.


----------



## momeason (May 23, 2012)

Phill12 said:


> Don't Jump!:hysterical:
> 
> 
> PHIL :whoopie:



Someone did jump into the Niagara River yesterday and went over the Canadian Falls. He survived. I do not know why he jumped.


----------

